# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Toronto -Tonight- The Wailers, Duane Stephenson, Divine Brown

## Katho

*For anyone in the Toronto area, the show is tonight!* 





http://www.ticketweb.ca/t3/sale/Sale..._ID=TW_ADD_EDP

----------


## BCBud

Should be a great concert.  Duane Stephenson  has been touring with the Wailers promoting the UN backed World Food Program.  Check out this video.

The Wailers featuring Duane Stephenson  Take a Stand for Mankind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrWz8KCfqVI

I just checked the dates for their tour (which has lots of datess in the Eastern USA, California, Texas & Nevada (but unfortunately nothing in Western Canada or in the Pacific Northwest).  Link for showdates attached.      http://www.myspace.com/duanestephenson/shows

----------


## Katho

Amazing Show!! Had a great time  :Smile: 



IMG_8657 by katharineleclair, on Flickr

More Pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/5831089...7628074320563/

----------


## beachgirl66

I can't believe I'm just seeing this now.. it would have been an amazing show..... pm me if you see any other ones.. i'm just in Durham.. can be there in 30 minutes..

----------


## Katho

No problem! I will for sure  :Smile:

----------


## beachgirl66

Thanks Katho... I love Devine Brown.. what an amazing voice she has.. love em all ... but Devine has one of the best female voices around! Glad you were able to see it.

----------


## BCBud

Great photos Katho!!  Duane Stephenson  has one of the best voices in roots reggae today.  Hopefully I will be able to hear and see him in person later this winter somewhere in JA.   I watched an interview with him on JA Television (on Smile Jamaica on the internet) and he said his 3rd album should be out by next summer.

----------


## Katho

I agree, Divine Brown has an amazing voice! I was definitely pleased to see she was on the bill for this show!
Thanks BCBud! Duane was great, I do hope you get to see him!

----------

